# Older Delton Passneger cars???



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of the origin of the Delton passneger cars and when they stopped producing same? I'm farily new to the hobby (seven years or so) so I have not been around as long as others to see the ecvolution of such items. I kind of recall some scuttle-but with regard to Aristocraft years ago?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo-Craft makes them and calls then "Sierra" coaches. I have 4 and like them a lot.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Aristocraft did the shorties. I think HLW continued production of the long ones. 

History here, maybe your answer? 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/articles/philjensen/PhilJensen01.asp 

EDIT: It appears that the Delton shorties are not the Serria cars skimming the link above.....


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, 
Hartland does make the short ones and long ones. Aristo got only the freight car molds and call them 'Classic Line' cars. Both Aristo and Hartland products are VERY good. Bot are 1:24 scale narrow gauge models, but can work as a smaller car in 1:29 scale. Not really suitable for 1:20


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing gents, theres quite a bit of history associated with the old Deltons, great article link! 

Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lewis got some, but not all of the delton molds. "I liked the C16 so much I bought the company."


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have three of them for sale in the classifieds if you are interested.

John


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

FWIW: After reading the link provided above I read that the Aristocraft coaches are not of Delton origin, Hartland ended up with the coach tooling, while Aristo purchased other rolling stock tooling. 

Michael


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo coaches are ex REA. 

Reportedly, the new ones lack interior and lights????


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
Only in the Aristo sets. The individual cars still have lights and interior seats, etc.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And new power pickups that roll very smoothly.


----------

